# Kangertech subox mini firmware



## StompieZA (31/8/16)

Hi guys, 

Anyone know if the firmware can be upgraded to increase the watts? 

Friend of mine says he had his upgraded to a 90watt and says it gan go up to 120watt. He was at some vape shop in kempton i think. 

I checked on kangertech website but the subox mini firmware isnt there, just a k1


----------



## Deckie (31/8/16)

No, the subbox firmware cannot be upgraded.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/8/16)

And the topbox mini?


----------



## Deckie (31/8/16)

Not that I'm aware of @StompieZA ... But I don't have a topbox , but in limited knowledge I've heard of or read anything that might suggest that it is. I'm sure if you go onto Kangertech's website and read the specs on the topbox, there will most definitely be mention of it if the firmware is upgradable . I'm almost certain it isn't though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/9/16)

Ok thanks Deckie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ebrahim2310 (4/9/16)

Topbox isn't upgradable I had it , and they said kbox200 was as well and it wasn't


----------

